# Pawarrant's First ED in September



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wednesday September 12: Get up and drive to Prague, CZ. Check in at the Hotel Louren.
(suggestions for dinner and things to do/see in the evening in Prague)

Thursday September 13: Explore Prague, (suggestions welcome)

Just curious, how you were going to handle your parking arrangements in Prague? I have just started planning my next ED and I would like to include Prague however the more I read the more nervous I get about driving into the czech republic, or I should say leaving my car.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

In Prague I have a parking spot reserved at my hotel.


----------



## radims (May 12, 2007)

For the Prague tips ... did you ever try EveryTrail? I wrote few guides for them and people are generally happy with them ... just a little sales pitch


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok here she is (12 hour compliance):


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

That last picture looks like it should be in a brochure. 

Grats! I hope your trip continues to go well.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

AggieKnight said:


> That last picture looks like it should be in a brochure.
> 
> Grats! I hope your trip continues to go well.


Thank you! I am in Prague now. Munich was amazing! I have tons of pictures to post when I get a chance to edit them.


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

pawarrant said:


> Thank you! I am in Prague now. Munich was amazing! I have tons of pictures to post when I get a chance to edit them.


Going to Prague next week in a 7...will be seeking Prague's most secure parking lot.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

filmoreslim said:


> Going to Prague next week in a 7...will be seeking Prague's most secure parking lot.


This sign was in our hotel lobby of our 4 star Hotel in the Vinohrady part of Prague. I have never seen a guarantee that your car will get stolen before. I obviously had made the secure parking arrangements with them prior to arrival. All went well in Prague. It was an amazing city. The car was untouched, so all was good there. I just got to Vienna. I'll keep everyone updated, and get some pics posted soon.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL. Love that sign!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi pawarrant, saw your signature in the book when we signed on the 13th. Hope you had a great time! The sign is hilareous.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

The car looks beautiful! Thanks for the new wallpaper for my desktop. Enjoy your trip! :thumbup:

.


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

Great looking car. Enjoy the rest of your trip.

I love that parking sign too.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I just arrived back home. What an amazing experience! I am going to bed now, but plan to post a detailed trip report with many pictures soon.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Trip report finally posted with tons of pictures:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=649942


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for your nice photo essay and written report! It looks and sounds like you guys had a fantastic time. :thumbup:

.


----------

